# My new guy



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Picked this guy up today...Just a bit over the 3 inch mark I would say-Pleased to finally obtain one....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome fish what is the diet and is it an aggressive guy?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Diet consists of Blood worms and pellets....
Can't afford to be aggressive right now-He's in a tank with much bigger fish......

This is my first Dat-And am unfamilar with them honestly....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Diet consists of Blood worms and pellets....
> Can't afford to be aggressive right now-He's in a tank with much bigger fish......
> 
> This is my first Dat-And am unfamilar with them honestly....


I have never seen one before. 
It looks different from any other fish Ive seen wwith his fins so jagged all the way across the top. Looks like a Mohawk! Pretty cool.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Diet consists of Blood worms and pellets....
> Can't afford to be aggressive right now-He's in a tank with much bigger fish......
> 
> This is my first Dat-And am unfamilar with them honestly....


I have never seen one before. 
It looks different from any other fish Ive seen wwith his fins so jagged all the way across the top. Looks like a Mohawk! Pretty cool.
[/quote]

This is the first that I have seen in my area for sale....Not common around me either..First one I have seen in person...So I had to buy it....

They are a neat looking fish.....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

oooo thats a nice tiger!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> oooo thats a nice tiger!!


Thanks Sir-
I'm pleased to have obtained one finally....Should be nice to see it go through the growth stages.....

Hows the kid doin Sir?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I would be afraid that some of the bigger fish would eat it. I have one and its a really slow grower.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mike123 said:


> I would be afraid that some of the bigger fish would eat it. I have one and its a really slow grower.


Thanks-
My big boys in this tank are pretty settled-
They went after it at first-But they dont want to mess with them spikes one bit....Other than that-Everything seems to be going well-

I'm already doing alittle growing comp with other's on another site-----I have great growth rates out of my fish-Hopefully it continues with this...


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

wtf







your so lucky your alway geting cool new fish how many tanks do you have??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

repticland said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-
I'm curently looking for more also...And some other species of fish too...

I got too many tanks-Honestly stopped counting awhile ago....


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you get a new fish every other day? Its getting to the point where im going to drive to Alaska? just to see your collection! Nice specimen BTW.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Do you get a new fish every other day? Its getting to the point where im going to drive to Alaska? just to see your collection! Nice specimen BTW.


Thanks-
From time to time I will-Just goes in spurts-
I have to decide what I want-I keep my fish for long periods of time-So I'm looking long term....
It's only a small collection compared to other's....I'll post the whole collection one day-But no time soon...
Thanks for the kind words....I'm getting great reviews about this guy...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


>


Indo?









nice looking shot.

I've never seen one of them guy at my LFS.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


>


Indo?









nice looking shot.

I've never seen one of them guy at my LFS.
[/quote]

Thanks-
These dats are quite popular-Never understood why until I got one-
Suggest if one comes available in your area to grab it up-One wouldn't be dissapointed-
Some of the bigger species are worth a fortune I'm finding out.....
Still got alot of learning to do on these guys though....But happy I made the purchase...

Thanks, the pi turned out decent-
Looks over exsposed on my end-So it should be about right on other's comp...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome pickup AK... ive seen a few for sale they look sweet... big ones cost quite the penny


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Diet consists of Blood worms and pellets....
> Can't afford to be aggressive right now-He's in a tank with much bigger fish......
> 
> This is my first Dat-And am unfamilar with them honestly....


awesome pick up, the colors are beautiful. I was planning on getting one, but just like you I really don't know anything about them.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

what a nice fish, this the first time i saw one.. 
when you look at it the face resemble that of an archerfish..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Much appreciated guys...
Truelly one neat fish to own-Think I'll be looking for a bigger specimen now..


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

AK you are my idol! you never cease to impress us


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Much appreciated guys...
> Truelly one neat fish to own-Think I'll be looking for a bigger specimen now..


 I have seen a couple but none with such nice coloration. Hope he keeps his color.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> Much appreciated guys...
> Truelly one neat fish to own-Think I'll be looking for a bigger specimen now..


 I have seen a couple but none with such nice coloration. Hope he keeps his color.
[/quote]

Indo's or other's Sir...

This is the first in my area....Never seen one before until now.....

I have heard that my guy is very stable for an indo----Really gotten alot of great reviews about it....I certainly hope it keeps it up also...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Great looking Indo man. Ive had about 25 of those and only a few looked that good!

I do have on of the largest thin bar dats in North America and Im proud of that!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Great looking Indo man. Ive had about 25 of those and only a few looked that good!
> 
> I do have on of the largest thin bar dats in North America and Im proud of that!


Much appreciated-

Yeah I am finding out for being the only one up here.I did good buying it....Sure is a neat fish with a kewl personality..

Yeah I seen your thin bar the other night.....Very impressive to say the least.....How big was or is that guy-Isn't something around the 13 inch mark...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Great looking Indo man. Ive had about 25 of those and only a few looked that good!
> 
> I do have on of the largest thin bar dats in North America and Im proud of that!


Much appreciated-

Yeah I am finding out for being the only one up here.I did good buying it....Sure is a neat fish with a kewl personality..

Yeah I seen your thin bar the other night.....Very impressive to say the least.....How big was or is that guy-Isn't something around the 13 inch mark...
[/quote]

where is it posted?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
I believe he has pics posted here-

But I was talkin MFK


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> oooo thats a nice tiger!!


Thanks Sir-
I'm pleased to have obtained one finally....Should be nice to see it go through the growth stages.....

Hows the kid doin Sir?
[/quote]

Hes doin good. hes started eating everything. tags are his fav. As I was typing this I thought to turn around and see what he was eatin. Was the sticker off one of his toys. *sigh*


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> oooo thats a nice tiger!!


Thanks Sir-
I'm pleased to have obtained one finally....Should be nice to see it go through the growth stages.....

Hows the kid doin Sir?
[/quote]

Hes doin good. hes started eating everything. tags are his fav. As I was typing this I thought to turn around and see what he was eatin. Was the sticker off one of his toys. *sigh*
[/quote]

LOL-Good times,
Glad to hear it man


----------

